# Burstner Aviano i684 - overall width - includes mirrors ?



## mick43 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

I'm preparing parking space for above (deposit left last week and pick-up soon 

I know overall width is quoted at 2.310m - I'm assuming this includes mirrors but not 100% sure ? 

many thanks in advance...

PS. it would also be useful to know wheel track (width of front/wheel axle to outside of tyres..... :wink: (can't find via web/google).


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

AS FAR AS I KNOW that is the width EXcliding mirrors. But have checked and I don't have a brochure, look online and then the technical I of, it is generally listed there towards top of each model

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Look here. It is a PDF download

http://www.buerstner.com/fileadmin/...tannien/Technical_Data_Motorhomes_UK_2013.pdf


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That will, without a doubt, be the width of the bodywork EXCLUDING mirrors. Its done that way because mirrors can be positioned at differing distances from the body, depending on the position of the driving seat!


----------



## mick43 (Dec 31, 2012)

thank you Carol & Mrplodd :thumbleft:


----------

